# Found two year old LGD’s -will they work?



## Avodah (Jun 20, 2016)

https://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/d/livestock-guardian-dogs/6451440676.html


I really don’t have time to train a puppy. We have 15 ewes (who are all lambing right now ). We rotationally graze and will follow the sheep with pigs and then chickens. From what I read 2 LGDs is the best choice. We don’t have 100% perimeter fencing so they will be in the electric fence with the animals. 

I’m not opposed to spending some time with them each day training but I just don’t want to put in the work of 8week old pups. Do you think these two would be a good choice for my needs? I am just not sure, and can’t find any clear information, on wether you are better off buying puppies and training yourself or buying older ones that are trained or half trained.

Thanks!


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Why are they for sale......?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Avodah, every LGD is a gamble, even the puppies. Two year olds are in the last stage of their adolescents and, as so, are still testing limits. Were I in your shoes and near enough to them I would probably go over and spend the day with the owners watching those two dogs BEFORE I actually bought them. That day I would make sure I saw how they acted with the animals YOU are going to have them with; AND I'ld make sure I am comfortable with the way they both interact with me. Even then if I did decide to purchase them, I would not leave them with my particular animals without supervision until I was sure the way I saw them interact on the other place got carried over to the animals on my place.


----------



## Pyrpup2016 (Sep 11, 2016)

What motdaugrnds said, plus, even if you do bring them home, don't leave them unattended with the lambing ewes this first season. Newborns and the afterbirths are a real test of even tested LGDs. Introduce them slowly and by next lambing they should be trustworthy. I've several times recommended the site "Bountiful Farm" for very detailed good training advice for the LGD.s Go to their Training Seminars, and you'll learn a lot about these wonderful dogs.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

IMHO, Bad idea. Also, pass up any 2 year old **** dogs that might be gun shy.
IMHO, LGD use is very limited and in those rare situations only with intensive training, starting at 8 weeks.


----------



## mystang89 (Oct 10, 2012)

I responded to the thread toy posted a question to but I agree with haypoint


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Avodah said:


> https://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/d/livestock-guardian-dogs/6451440676.html
> 
> 
> I really don’t have time to train a puppy. We have 15 ewes (who are all lambing right now ). We rotationally graze and will follow the sheep with pigs and then chickens. From what I read 2 LGDs is the best choice. We don’t have 100% perimeter fencing so they will be in the electric fence with the animals.
> ...


I looked at the craigslist ad but it said they were only 8 months old? Not 2 years. But maybe it was just the way you typed the "title" of the thread? Their real age may change some people's responses.


----------

